# ¿Vivienda de alquiler o de propiedad?



## Víctor Pérez

Ante las dificultades económicas y laborales de muchas parejas españolas, recientemente se está abriendo el debate sobre el interés de alquilar la vivienda en vez de comprarla. Hay que decir que, en España, no existe la cultura del alquiler y, el que más y el que menos, tiene por invitado al director de su banco a la hora de comer…

¿Existe la cultura del alquiler en vuestra región? De no ser así, ¿qué empujoncito faltaría para fomentar la cultura del alquiler?


----------



## ernest_

Víctor Pérez said:


> De no ser así, ¿qué empujoncito faltaría para fomentar la cultura del alquiler?



El "empujoncito" que falta es viviendas de propiedad municipal alquiladas a bajo precio a los particulares; aunque esto no ocurrirá nunca en España porque todos sabemos que los políticos están acojonados ante la perspectiva de perjudicar intereses empresariales.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

ernest_ said:


> El "empujoncito" que falta es viviendas de propiedad municipal alquiladas a bajo precio a los particulares; aunque esto no ocurrirá nunca en España porque todos sabemos que los políticos están acojonados ante la perspectiva de perjudicar intereses empresariales.


 
Sin contar que algunos políticos hacen suyos esos intereses empresariales: véase Marbella y tantos otros municipios "contaminados".


----------



## jinti

Aquí en Nueva York, muchísima gente alquila porque las casas cuestan tanto.  LLevo 15 años en esta ciudad y no veo ninguna oportunidad ni ahora ni en el futuro de comprarme una casa aquí.  Entre mis amigos tampoco conozco a ninguno que ha comprado una casa en NY aunque sí en otras partes del país donde los precios no parecen ser de otra planeta.

También hay muchos ancianos que sí tienen casas suyas y las venden para vivir en apartamentos porque ya no quieren o no pueden hacer el trabajo de mantener una casa (hay que cortar la hierba, retirar la nieve, etc., además de encargarse de cualquier problema) y prefieren estar en un apartamento más pequeño con menos trabajo.


----------



## roseruf

Me temo que Victor, por casa, se refería a vivienda (tanto un piso como la típica casa). 

Aquí en España es una misión imposible comprar nada, ni lo uno ni lo otro.  Y me temo que el "empujoncito" que decías, Victor, lo acaban de dar, ya que estaba escuchando por la radio que se está produciendo un aumento de las hipotecas de cálzate y agárrate! (¡lo que me ha dado un alegría que ni te imaginas!). Me temo que el del banco ya no sólo va a venir a comer, ¡a partir del mes que viene se nos queda a dormir!


 Creo que la diferencia entre España y otras regiones del mundo es también la falta de costumbre de compartir piso. Aquí, o nos quedamos con los papis, o sólo los estudiantes comparten piso. No conozco a nadie que, siendo ya trabajador, comparta piso con otros adultos (distintos a sus progenitores). En cambio, según tengo entendido, es práctica corriente en otras ciudades como Londres o NY. ¿Me equivoco?


Hipotecados saudos,
Roser


----------



## chics

roseruf said:


> No conozco a nadie que, siendo ya trabajador, comparta piso con otros adultos (distintos a sus progenitores).


Yo sí. A bastantes.

Otra de las cosas que influyen son los precios. En Barcelona, por ejemplo, el precio de un alquiler de un piso es tan parecido al de compra (es decir, mensualidad de hipoteca) que, _tant per tant_, compras y así tal vez algún día lejano dejas de pagar.


----------



## Fernando

Como idea, que quiten la deducción del 15% de COMPRA, no de ALQUILER. Posiblemente ahora cambie, pero desde tiempos de Franco el Estado es lo que incentiva.

Lo de la seguridad del cobro de los alquileres también ayudaría.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Bueno... en México, me atrevo a decir, que poca es la gente que compra. Y es que -como saben- los sueldos son malos y los precios altísimos, sin contar las tasas de interés que en crédito hipotecario oscilan entre el 12 y 24% anual. 
Un banco no te suelta el crédito para comprar casa o piso te lo dan comprobando ingresos muy por arriba de la media. Existe un pequeño apoyo del gobierno, llamado Infonavit, que es una risa lo que te presta, de 10 a 30 000 dólares, dependiendo del sueldo, cuando en realidad un inmueble no baja de los 70 000.
Creo que por eso hay tantos acentamientos "irregulares" y muchos otros que alquilan lugares realemente inhumanos.
En fin...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

tigger_uhuhu said:


> Un banco no te suelta el crédito para comprar casa o piso te lo dan comprobando ingresos muy por arriba de la media.


 
En España, sin embargo, los bancos, faltos de escrúpulos, conceden préstamos hipotecarios muy alegremente. Para ellos, es un negocio muy suculento. Solo exigen unas mínimas garantías porque saben que, para la gran mayoría, la vivienda es la prioridad nº 1 y que hará lo imposible por pagar la hipoteca. Como consecuencia, muchos usuarios acaban pronto siendo asfixiados por las deudas.

Por otro lado, el alquiler no está mucho mejor. Además de ser a veces tan caros como una hipoteca y de deber depositar una fianza equivalente al precio del alquiler de varios meses, al final del contrato (por lo general, de 3 años) nada garantiza que vayas a poder seguir ocupando la vivienda o que el propietario no suba el alquiler. 


No sé cómo el problema del alquiler está resuelto en vuestros países, si es que lo está.
.
.
.
.


----------



## mirx

Víctor Pérez said:


> En España, sin embargo, los bancos, faltos de escrúpulos, conceden préstamos hipotecarios muy alegremente. Para ellos, es un negocio muy suculento. Solo exigen unas mínimas garantías porque saben que, para la gran mayoría, la vivienda es la prioridad nº 1 y que hará lo imposible por pagar la hipoteca. Como consecuencia, muchos usuarios acaban pronto siendo asfixiados por las deudas.
> 
> Por otro lado, el alquiler no está mucho mejor. Además de ser a veces tan caros como una hipoteca y de deber depositar una fianza equivalente al precio del alquiler de varios meses, al final del contrato (por lo general, de 3 años) nada garantiza que vayas a poder seguir ocupando la vivienda o que el propietario no suba el alquiler.
> 
> 
> No sé cómo el problema del alquiler está resuelto en vuestros países, si es que lo está.
> .
> .
> .
> .


 
No está.

Al menos en Durango que es dónde yo vivo, la mayoría de las rentas se llevan a cabo de forma informal, es decir, un contrato de palabra entre el casarentero y los residentes. La palabra de una persona todavía vale más que el sello del notario.

Los que prefieren hacerlo en forma legal y pagar impuestos, si que tienen más garantías, los contratos van desde los 3 meses hasta un número definido de años. 

Tengo entendido que en México al alquilar más de 5 años una propiedad y comprobar que has estado viviendo en ella y le has dado mantenimiento, puedes reclamarla como tuya. Esta es una de las causas por las que los arrendadores prefieren no firmar papeles, o registrarse como casarenteros.

Las rentas mensuales, también son igual de caras que los pagos de las hipótecas. Y aquí es donde yo discrepo con Tigger_huhhu, a mí perecer en Mexico la mayoría de la gente es dueña de su casa, todavía hay muchas personas a quienes "les prestan las casas".

Ahora hay que ver de que tipo de personas estamos hablando, los profesionales todos tienen inmensas oportunidades de hacerse de un inmueble, un trabajador de fábrica seguramente no.

Tampoco conozco a ningún adulto que comparta una casa con otro compañero laboral, o cualquier otra persona para dividir los gastos. Ni siquiera los estudiantes lo hacen tan a menudo, si tienen que mudarse de casa, normalmente se mudan a la casa de algún familiar o amigo de la familia que viva en la ciudad.

¿qué empujuncito falta?
No sé, quizá hacerlos entender claramente que nunca podrán comprar una propiedad y que lo único que les queda por hacer, es rentar. ¿Qué por qué no se hace? Pues porque los bancos ya no podrían dar préstamos y consecuentemente ya no podrían cobrar tantos intereses de los dineros prestados.

Saludos.


----------



## Sanduman

*¿Existe la cultura del alquiler en vuestra región?*
Hay, Víctor!! Cómo se ve que vives en Barcelona.... En América Latina (y en muchísimos lugares mas), eso es moneda corriente. Como dice Tiger, nuestra realidad es distinta. Los sueldos bajos limitan las posibilidades. Los bancos, por otra parte, tienen mucho cuidado al prestar pues los países con economías débiles no suelen tener empleos perdurables por lo que la posibilidad de repago se complica. En España pueden ser mas liberales al prestar pues el empleo es mas perdurable y en el caso en que haya que ejecutar la hipoteca, la venta es segura pues la demanda de viviendas es enorme. 
Me imagino, claro las dificultades para poder comprar. La demanda de viviendas en España parece no tener fin. El 16% de su PBI es la construcción!!! y los precios son de otra galaxia. Con lo que ahí se obtiene vendiendo un inmueble, comprarías toda una manzana en muchos lugares.

Espero que puedas solucionar tu problema.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Sanduman said:


> *¿Existe la cultura del alquiler en vuestra región?*
> Hay, Víctor!! Cómo se ve que vives en Barcelona.... En América Latina (y en muchísimos lugares mas), eso es moneda corriente. Como dice Tiger, nuestra realidad es distinta. Los sueldos bajos limitan las posibilidades. Los bancos, por otra parte, tienen mucho cuidado al prestar pues los países con economías débiles no suelen tener empleos perdurables por lo que la posibilidad de repago se complica. En España pueden ser mas liberales al prestar pues el empleo es mas perdurable y en el caso en que haya que ejecutar la hipoteca, la venta es segura pues la demanda de viviendas es enorme.
> Me imagino, claro las dificultades para poder comprar. La demanda de viviendas en España parece no tener fin. El 16% de su PBI es la construcción!!! y los precios son de otra galaxia. Con lo que ahí se obtiene vendiendo un inmueble, comprarías toda una manzana en muchos lugares.
> 
> Espero que puedas solucionar tu problema.


 
Gracias por tu aportación, *Sanduman*. Veo que en todas partes cuecen habas... (cosa que ya me suponía).

Ojalá el problema solo fuese mío: es el de mucha gente joven y también menos joven (y no solo en España, como va quedando patente).


----------



## alexacohen

Fernando said:


> Lo de la seguridad del cobro de los alquileres también ayudaría.


Espero que no me corráis a gorrazos... yo soy una de las "casarenteras", como dice Mirx. O mejor, "apartarenteras". 
Tuve la feliz idea de alquilar mi apartamento en la ciudad cuando me hipotequé hasta las cejas para comprar una casita en el campo.
Los maravillosos inquilinos pagaron religiosamente los tres primeros meses. Y san se acabó.
Me costó TRES AÑOS sacarlos de allí. Y tenía un contrato legal en la mano, firmado por los susodichos.
Cuando por fin conseguí que se fueran, tuve que pagar la luz, el agua, los recibos de la comunidad, del ayuntamiento... yo qué sé qué más.
Y lloré cuando entré en el piso: tuve que TIRAR los muebles, cambiar por completo la cocina, el baño, los electrodomésticos, volver a pintar...
Mucha gente que alquilaría un piso se lo piensa dos veces: no hay ninguna seguridad ni de que puedas cobrar el alquiler, ni de que tengas que acabar pagando las deudas del inquilino, además. Muchas veces me preguntan por qué no alquilo el apartamento, con la de gente que hay buscando un piso en el centro...
NI EN BROMA.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

mirx said:


> No está.
> 
> Al menos en Durango que es dónde yo vivo, la mayoría de las rentas se llevan a cabo de forma informal, es decir, un contrato de palabra entre el casarentero y los residentes. La palabra de una persona todavía vale más que el sello del notario.
> 
> Las rentas mensuales, también son igual de caras que los pagos de las hipótecas. Y aquí es donde yo discrepo con Tigger_huhhu, a mí perecer en Mexico la mayoría de la gente es dueña de su casa, todavía hay muchas personas a quienes "les prestan las casas".
> 
> Ahora hay que ver de que tipo de personas estamos hablando, los profesionales todos tienen inmensas oportunidades de hacerse de un inmueble, un trabajador de fábrica seguramente no.
> 
> Tampoco conozco a ningún adulto que comparta una casa con otro compañero laboral, o cualquier otra persona para dividir los gastos. Ni siquiera los estudiantes lo hacen tan a menudo, si tienen que mudarse de casa, normalmente se mudan a la casa de algún familiar o amigo de la familia que viva en la ciudad.
> Saludos.


Bueno... creo que las cosas cambian dependiendo el lugar, incluso en el mismo país. 
Aquí tenemos roommates y es que si quieres vivir en un lugar cerca del trabajo tienes que sacrificar algo. Te diré que en mi caso y de algunos otros conocidos, profesionales en desarrollo, es mejor compartir una renta de 2500USD que pagarla solo.
Luego, afortunadamente, mi familia siempre ha tenido casa propia. En el momento que decidí hacerme independiente, perdí esa ventaja y hoy aunque podría hacer el esfuerzo por el pago de la hipoteca, no puedo comprarla aún, un banco no da crédito de este tipo a alguien de mi edad, aún comprobando ingresos suficientes. Así que a esperar unos cinco añitos más 
También es común que existan "casas de estudiantes", edificios completos de 5 o más niveles, cercanos a las universidades, donde los estudiantes alquilan una habitación en la cual apenas cabe una cama pequeña y un escritorio para la lap-top, comparten un baño por piso y una cocina común. Muchos que vienen del interior de la república toman la opción al no tener o no querer hospedarse con familia.


----------



## chics

En España es al contrario, si no tienes más de 25 años te será más fácil coneguir una hipoteca a cuarenta años, porque en el banco ya cuentan que como mucho a los 65 te vas a jubilar.

Y también aquí la situación es distinta dependiendo de la ciudad en que se viva, o si es en según que pueblo. O en el campo... En Barcelona, por ejemplo, un piso sencillo, ni grande ni nuevo, cuesta el salario íntegro de una persona durante treinta años.

Los alquileres que conozco son de hecho a menudo realquileres y rerealquileres, en negro, claro. Luego el inquilino nunca va a desgravar ni recibir ayudas por el dinero que paga, ni tiene muchos derechos. 

Como soluciones, en las familias más pudientes siempre hay alguna casita o pisito vacío donde van a vivir los hijos (a veces los hermanos juntos, pero sin los padres) hasta que ahorran lo suficiente para intentar comprar algo, aunque sea en otra ciudad, o para siempre. La mayoría de estos hijos alquilan habitaciones a otros estudiantes o trabajadores. Algunos alquilan el piso entero de sus padres y con parte del dinero se pagan una habitación en otro piso.

Otros se compraron un pisito en un barrio donde no irían a vivir, y lo alquilan para recuperar la hipoteca y ganar un extra cada mes. O alguno hace ésto con el piso al que cuenta que luego irá a vivir, mientras vive con sus padres. O alquilan un piso de varias habitaciones y realquilan todas menos la propia, de manera que su habitación también le salga gratis y puedan obtener un dinerillo para otras cosas. Otros viven en casa de la abuela, en la segunda residencia de los padres, en la primera (y son los padres quienes se mudan a la segunda), etc.

Los más humildes recurren a las _camas calientes_.

Estas opciones no son incompatibles entre ellas...

Me gustaría añadir también que no se trata de una cuestión de jóvene únicamente. En nuestro país la mayoría de personas de cincuenta años, por ejemplo, ya compró. Algunos incluso dos pisos (segunda residencia). Pero también ellos viven este problema en algunas circunstancias, tras una separación, por ejemplo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Mei

alexacohen said:


> Espero que no me corráis a gorrazos... yo soy una de las "casarenteras", como dice Mirx. O mejor, "apartarenteras".
> Tuve la feliz idea de alquilar mi apartamento en la ciudad cuando me hipotequé hasta las cejas para comprar una casita en el campo.
> Los maravillosos inquilinos pagaron religiosamente los tres primeros meses. Y san se acabó.
> Me costó TRES AÑOS sacarlos de allí. Y tenía un contrato legal en la mano, firmado por los susodichos.
> Cuando por fin conseguí que se fueran, tuve que pagar la luz, el agua, los recibos de la comunidad, del ayuntamiento... yo qué sé qué más.
> Y lloré cuando entré en el piso: tuve que TIRAR los muebles, cambiar por completo la cocina, el baño, los electrodomésticos, volver a pintar...
> Mucha gente que alquilaría un piso se lo piensa dos veces: no hay ninguna seguridad ni de que puedas cobrar el alquiler, ni de que tengas que acabar pagando las deudas del inquilino, además. Muchas veces me preguntan por qué no alquilo el apartamento, con la de gente que hay buscando un piso en el centro...
> NI EN BROMA.



Hola Alexa:

Y también por culpa de esa gentuza hay gente normal que le cuesta mucho encontrar piso o le piden una fianza de 4 meses o más. Yo estoy compartiendo piso con una amiga y creo que voy a estar siempre de alquiler. 

roseruf, soy de las pocas que siendo ya trabajadora, comparto piso con otros adultos (distintos a sus progenitores).  

Saludos!


Mei


----------



## alexacohen

Mei said:


> Y también por culpa de esa gentuza hay gente normal que le cuesta mucho encontrar piso o le piden una fianza de 4 meses o más. Yo estoy compartiendo piso con una amiga y creo que voy a estar siempre de alquiler.
> Mei


Supongo que tendrán que hacer alguna ley, por lo menos en España, que garantice los derechos tanto de los inquilinos como de los casarenteros. pero que los garantice de verdad. Ahora mismo, es papel mojado.


----------



## roseruf

Mei said:


> Hola Alexa:
> 
> roseruf, soy de las pocas que siendo ya trabajadora, comparto piso con otros adultos (distintos a sus progenitores).
> 
> Saludos! Mei



 Me refería a que no es la norma, más bien una excepción, si bien en auge. Me temo que con estos precios es la única opción viable para la gran mayoría, compartir los gastos.



En particular, yo he optado por mudarme donde Cristo perdió la sandalia y conducir durante entre 3 y 4h cada día (1.30-2 de ida al trabajo y 1.30 de vuelta!). Es otra de las opciones que está eligiendo la gente, mudarse a zonas rurales que hasta hace cuatro días se estaban despoblando (o a las segundas residencias de los papás, como decía chics.
Un saludo,
Roser


----------



## romarsan

alexacohen said:


> Supongo que tendrán que hacer alguna ley, por lo menos en España, que garantice los derechos tanto de los inquilinos como de los casarenteros. pero que los garantice de verdad. Ahora mismo, es papel mojado.


Hola foreros,
El tema nos afecta a todos de manera muy directa, puesto que es un tema clave en nuestra economía, yo pensaba que particularmente en la de España, pero parece ser que no solo aquí es preocupante. Los bancos ahora sufrirán también (aunque ya se sabe que los ricos siempre sufren con glamour) pero cuando se encuentren con un montón de pisos embargados de difícil colocación en el mercado si se basan en el precio de hipoteca, ya veremos como manejan ese "inmovilizado a la baja".
Por otra parte, la demanda en España ha sido alta, pero en muchos lugares se han comprado pisos como inversión, a los cuales no puede acceder la mayoría de la población que necesita adquirir vivienda.
En fin, pasemos al planteamiento positivo, ¿que se puede hacer?, pues como comenta Alexa hacer una ley clara y rápida de aplicar (ya dicen que la justicia si no es rápida no es justicia), que deje claro los derechos de las dos partes, que obligue a sacar a la luz esta economía sumergida, a cambio de ofrecer una seguridad de que vas a cobrar los alquileres y que tu piso quedará como cuando lo alquilaste (o que un seguro o fondo de compensación se hará cargo de las pérdidas).
Creo que tenemos suficiente parque de viviendas para que el mercado ofrezca precios asequibles, a cambio de un marco jurídico de respaldo que ofrezca seguridad a las dos partes.
Saludos


----------



## K-Milla

Hola a todos 

Al menos mi experiencia es que el comprar una casa o apartamento es bastante complicado si eres joven, de hecho aunque seas alguien ya grande. Lo que sí, muchas veces no se tiene la facilidad de comprobar incresos superiores a la media y por tanto, los bancos hacen con nosotros lo que quieren y gustan y tal parece que se desquitan cobrando interese ¡altisimos!

Por no tener el dinero/plata suficiente para alquilar un departamento, me encuentro viviendo con mis padres, lo cual me ayuda para ahorrar y posteriromente tener el orgullo de decir que tendré un lugar propio en donde vivir. Y si llegado el momento no puedo mantenerlo por ser muy grande o costoso, lo rentaré y sobreviviré con la modica cantidad que me paguen por dicha renta.


----------



## natasha2000

alexacohen said:


> Espero que no me corráis a gorrazos... yo soy una de las "casarenteras", como dice Mirx. O mejor, "apartarenteras".
> Tuve la feliz idea de alquilar mi apartamento en la ciudad cuando me hipotequé hasta las cejas para comprar una casita en el campo.
> Los maravillosos inquilinos pagaron religiosamente los tres primeros meses. Y san se acabó.
> Me costó TRES AÑOS sacarlos de allí. Y tenía un contrato legal en la mano, firmado por los susodichos.
> Cuando por fin conseguí que se fueran, tuve que pagar la luz, el agua, los recibos de la comunidad, del ayuntamiento... yo qué sé qué más.
> Y lloré cuando entré en el piso: tuve que TIRAR los muebles, cambiar por completo la cocina, el baño, los electrodomésticos, volver a pintar...
> Mucha gente que alquilaría un piso se lo piensa dos veces: no hay ninguna seguridad ni de que puedas cobrar el alquiler, ni de que tengas que acabar pagando las deudas del inquilino, además. Muchas veces me preguntan por qué no alquilo el apartamento, con la de gente que hay buscando un piso en el centro...
> NI EN BROMA.



Pues... Puedo decirte que te entiendo, pero también entiendo la otra parte., ya que vivo en las dos pieles. En mi país, alquilo mi piso de propiedad a otra gente, y sé que es dificil encontrar a la gente seria y ante todo, gente que pagará sin problemas y cuidará de tu piso. Por eso, siempre cogo la gente por la recomendación. Por otra parte, yo misma aquí en Bcn, vivo en un piso alquilado, y hace poco cambié de piso ya que tenía miedo que se me va a derrumbar sobre la cabeza, de mal estado en que está, y me fui al otro que está en condiciones decentes pero como mi sueldo no podría aguantar el gasto de alquiler de un piso decente, tengo que compartir el piso con otra persona (que no es mi progenitor). Y ojo, digo, decente, no recién renovado ni nada de otro mundo, ni mucho menos en centro de la ciudad... Los alquileres y las mensualidades de hipotecas son iguales aquí, y yo no compro porque el banco no me va a dar el dinero pque la mensualidad sería más de 40% de mi sueldo (yo que sé, se creen que no podría pagar, o que?), pero nadie mira eso cuando se trata de alquiler, lo que me parece una idiotez, igual que a la hora de hacer la declaración, te desgraban la compra, pero el alquiler no (que considero también una idiotez tremenda, ya que tanto los que compran como los que alquilan pagan de mismo sueldo y utilizan lo comprado/alquilado para el mismo fin - vivir dentro). En fin... los españoles prefieren comprar que alquilar, por el simple hecho de que les sale más a cuenta.


----------



## alexacohen

Tengo la asquerosa impresión de que he quedado como una explotadora, y rica, encima.
Y no es así. Una gran parte del problema en España es que la vivienda cuesta un dinero que no vale. 
Es demencial que un ático de setenta metros cuadrados que no esté muy en las afueras de cualquier ciudad cueste más de la mitad de un salario, y durante toda la vida laboral de un trabajador. 
Yo compré mi apartamento por cuatro millones de pesetas. Era lo que valía, y lo que costaba. Hace quince años, claro.
Ahora no hubiera podido pagarlo. Es demencial que tengas que pagar semejantes cantidades por un piso, que no es nada más que... aire. Y nos hacen gracia los romanos y sus _insulae_. 
Para quitarme la espina de rica abusona, os diré que sí he alquilado, finalmente, el apartamento en el aire, y su cochera. A una compañera de trabajo (esperando que me salga bien la cosa). El alquiler: 150 euros al mes. 
Seré una casarentera, pero no una explotadora.


----------



## natasha2000

alexacohen said:


> Tengo la asquerosa impresión de que he quedado como una explotadora, y rica, encima.
> Y no es así. Una gran parte del problema en España es que la vivienda cuesta un dinero que no vale.
> Es demencial que un ático de setenta metros cuadrados que no esté muy en las afueras de cualquier ciudad cueste más de la mitad de un salario, y durante toda la vida laboral de un trabajador.
> Yo compré mi apartamento por cuatro millones de pesetas. Era lo que valía, y lo que costaba. Hace quince años, claro.
> Ahora no hubiera podido pagarlo. Es demencial que tengas que pagar semejantes cantidades por un piso, que no es nada más que... aire. Y nos hacen gracia los romanos y sus _insulae_.
> Para quitarme la espina de rica abusona, os diré que sí he alquilado, finalmente, el apartamento en el aire, y su cochera. A una compañera de trabajo (esperando que me salga bien la cosa). El alquiler: 150 euros al mes.
> Seré una casarentera, pero no una explotadora.



Por lo menos yo no te veo así. Y te voy a decir una cosa, espero que no te enfades: tu compañera de trabajo se aprovecha de ti, porque los gastos que tendrás en mantener el piso, seguro que son mucho más altos que el alquiler que te paga ella. Para ella, y encima si está en Barcelona (eso es mi impresión a lo mejor me equivoco) es una cosa regalada. En  Barcelona, hoy en día, por 150 euros, no puedes encontrar ni una habitación donde puede caber una cama y una mesa, y de un piso, ni hablar. Solo para comparar, yo, en Serbia, donde los alquileres y sueldos mucho más bajos que aquí, alquilo mi piso por 200 euros. Igual deberías reconsiderar el alquiler de esa compañera de trabajo...

EDIT: Ahora veo que vives en Granada... Pero sigue siendo regalado....


----------



## alexacohen

_*"Todos los españoles tienen derecho a disfrutar de una vivienda digna y adecuada. Los poderes públicos promoverán las condiciones necesarias y establecerán las normas pertinentes para hacer efectivo este derecho, regulando la utilización del suelo de acuerdo con el interés general para impedir la especulación. La comunidad participará en las plusvalías que genere la acción urbanística de los entes públicos (Art. 47 Constitución Española)"*_

Y pensar que cuando éramos pequeños los cuentos de hadas nos los contaban las abuelitas, y no los gobiernos...

Natasha, sé lo que gana mi compañera, y sé lo que puede pagar. Naturalmente que no me enfado... a no ser con el Gobierno. O los Gobiernos, tanto da. Ella no se aprovecha de mí: son las leyes que permiten que un trabajador esté trabajando como "eventual" durante veinticinco años las que la explotan a ella.


----------



## natasha2000

alexacohen said:


> Natasha, sé lo que gana mi compañera, y sé lo que puede pagar. Naturalmente que no me enfado... a no ser con el Gobierno. O los Gobiernos, tanto da. Ella no se aprovecha de mí: son las leyes que permiten que un trabajador esté trabajando como "eventual" durante veinticinco años las que la explotan a ella.



Entonces tu compañera de trabajo tiene una amiga muy buena que la ha ayudado muchisimo. Espero que sepa apreciarlo y que te cuide ella a ti igual que tu a ella.

Y no creas en todo lo que pone en las leyes... La mayoría de las cosas son cuentos de hadas...


----------



## romarsan

Alexa, bonita, 
Nada en todo lo que has explicado ha podido hacer pensar a nadie que eres una explotadora.
Estamos todos metidos en el mismo juego, tu fuiste victima con tu anterior alquiler y ahora has conseguido algo genial: alquilar tu piso a alguien que te merece confianza y hacer un favor a una amiga.
Creo que es una decisión inteligente y que te dará buenos resultados.

Besos
Rosalía


----------



## tvdxer

Víctor Pérez said:


> Ante las dificultades económicas y laborales de muchas parejas españolas, recientemente se está abriendo el debate sobre el interés de alquilar la vivienda en vez de comprarla. Hay que decir que, en España, no existe la cultura del alquiler y, el que más y el que menos, tiene por invitado al director de su banco a la hora de comer…
> 
> ¿Existe la cultura del alquiler en vuestra región? De no ser así, ¿qué empujoncito faltaría para fomentar la cultura del alquiler?



Cerca de 35% de los estadounidenses alquilan su vivienda, y en mi experencia, la mayoría de los adultos jovenes (20 - 30 años) alquilan, viviendo solo o con otros con quienes pueden dividir la cuesta de alquilar.  (Nota que en los estados unidos los jovenes dejar la casa familiar mas temprano que en España o muchos otros paises europos., tipicamente entre 18 y 24 años)  Pero antes o poco despues de casarse y tener niños, normalmente se busca y compra una casa, tipicamente en los suburbios, con jardín, para que sus niños "tengan tierra en que jugar."  Al contrario, en los ciudades mas grandes y caros (por ejemplo Nueva York), no es inusual tener 30 o 40 o 50 años y seguir alquilando.  

Una diferencia que creo existe entre los EE UU y España (además de otros países europeos) es que las familias norteamericanas suelen mudarse a casa nueva y mejor con frequencia, por lo menos hasta que tengan 40 o 50 años y estén ganando lo más y compren  una casa "final", más grande y caro que los otros.  Tambien interestante y quizas unica sea que para los estadosunidenses la casa es una "reservo de riqueza" muy importante, y consta de una gran parte de su patrimonio neto.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Muy interesante lo que cuentas, *tvdxer*, gracias por aportar esta información.


----------

